# vélocité



## ladymarione

se emplea la misma palabra en español para decir *vitesse* y _*vélocit*_é?
simplemente se dice velocidad en los dos casos?

Merci


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

¿Qué diferencia habría en francés?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Namarne

Hola. 
Yo diría que sí, que se utiliza siempre la palabra "velocidad", en español no conozco otra. 
En francés, ¿no se utiliza mucho más _vitesse _que _vélocité_? Es una impresión, quizá me equivoco.


----------



## FranParis

La vitesse et la vélocité sont deux concepts différents.

No es una question de más o menos utilizada...


----------



## Gévy

Hola Fran:

Explícame esos dos conceptos distintos, porque por las definiciones de CNRTL no veo la diferencia y los dan como sinónimos.

Nunca he hablado de vélocité. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## FranParis

Vitesse - Distance parcourue par unité de temps/Rapport d'une évolution au temps. Valeur absolue, pas d'indication de sens.

Vélocité - En physique, désignation du vecteur vitesse. Valeur notée, indication de sens.


----------



## Gévy

Si tu me prends par les sentiments... ! 

Donc, la différence se trouve juste dans le domaine de la physique, c'est ça ?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## FranParis

Et ce n'est pas rien.

La vélocité, c'est l'empire des sens...


----------



## Gévy

Ça tombe sous le sens, c'est vrai !

Et quand on dit la vitesse grand V, on parle de vélocité ?


----------



## FranParis

Non, pas du tout.

Grand V étant la notation de la vitesse, on en déduit par comparaison avec la taille du charactère que celle-ci est élevée.


----------



## Gévy

Bon, pour en revenir à la question de ladymarione, on pourrait traduire vélocité par* celeridad* si on parle de grande vitesse en général, et de *vector velocidad* si on parle de physique ?

En fait, un fois de plus,  tout dépend du sens qu'on lui donne. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Prishka

Bonjour, pour revenir à la question initiale, en espagnol on utilise aussi la "rapidez"...


----------



## FranParis

Gévy - Oui mais la célérité, différente de celle de tes posts, est la vitesse de propagation des ondes...


----------



## FranParis

Compte tenu de ta *rapidité*, Prishka, je n'avais pas vu venir ton post..


----------



## ladymarione

voilà la definition de vélocité et de vitesse selon un de mes dictionnaires:

VÉLOCITÉ, subst. fém.
*A. −* Aptitude à se déplacer ou à se mouvoir avec une grande vitesse. Synon. _rapidité._ _Vélocité d'un coureur cycliste._ _Leur bonne vue _[_des strombes, d'énormes gastéropodes tropicaux_]_ et leur vélocité (toute relative d'ailleurs) leur servent essentiellement à se soustraire à d'autres gastéropodes_ (J.-M. Pérès, _Vie océan_, 1966, p. 107).

VITESSE, subst. fém.
*A. −* [À propos d'un déplacement] Fait d'aller vite. *1.* Action ou faculté de se déplacer rapidement, de parcourir un grand espace en un minimum de temps. Synon. _célérité, rapidité, vélocité._ _Vitesse d'un engin, d'un projectile; vitesse d'un animal, d'une personne; griserie, vertige de la vitesse; position de recherche de vitesse; à toute, à grande vitesse; courir de toute la vitesse de ses jambes._ _Nab luttait avec vigueur contre le courant (...). On voyait ses noires épaules émerger à chaque coupe. Il dérivait avec une extrême vitesse, mais il gagnait aussi vers la côte_ (Verne, _Île myst.,_ 1874, p. 23). _Tournant la tête, il vit noircir la pente du ravin qu'il avait eu tant de mal à descendre, et l'ombre courir entre les troncs à la vitesse d'un cheval au galop_ (Bernanos, _Nuit,_ 1928, p. 18). 

C´est presque la même chose, mais pas tout à fait.
merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Namarne

ladymarione said:


> C´est presque la même chose, mais pas tout à fait.


Pas tout à fait, en effet. 
D'après ces définitions, _vélocité _se correspondrait plutôt à _rapidez _(o _celeridad_, comme l'on a déjà dit).
(En español, _velocidad_, al menos en la lengua común, no incluye necesariamente la noción de rapidez: _el vehículo circulaba a gran velocidad_. Hay que decir "gran", de lo contrario, no tendría sentido la frase, puesto que si circulaba, se sobreentiende que iba a "alguna" velocidad, es decir, que se desplazaba.)


----------



## chics

FranParis said:


> *Vitesse *- Distance parcourue par unité de temps/Rapport d'une évolution au temps. Valeur absolue, pas d'indication de sens.
> 
> *Vélocité* - En physique, désignation du vecteur vitesse. Valeur notée, indication de sens.


En castellano, la *vélocité *es la *velocidad* y es una magnitud vectorial. El _vecteur vitesse_ es el _vector velocidad_.

No estoy segura de entender bien "rapport d'une évolution au temps" . 
Creo entender que dice que la _*vitesse*_ es la distancia recorrida en un determinado intervalo de tiempo, eso en castellano técnicamente es la *velocidad media* pero lo que entiende la gente de a pie por *velocidad*. Es un escalar (un sólo numero) y lo que usamos cuando decimos, por ejemplo, que en la ciudad no se permite circular a más de 50km/h. Si hago en mi coche un recorrido, con sus semáforos, etc. de cien kilómetros en una hora, la velocidad media en todo el recorrido (incluyendo los momentos de espera) es de cien kilómeros por hora.
Los valores del vector velocidad en principio varían con el tiempo. Si en un instante determinado hago el módulo de este vector obtendré un número escalar (por ejemplo, 87km/h, ó 130km/h) que llamamos *celeridad*. La celeridad es distinta en una espera en el semáforo (y por cierto allí es nula), que al empezar a arrancar, etc. A nivel no técnico se le llama *velocidad*. 

EDIT: En castellano _celeridad_ no implica necesariamente rapidez. Copiando el ejemplo de Namarme, _el vehíclo circulaba con gran celeridad_, si no me dicen el "gran" yo preguntaría "¿cuál?". 
Sin embargo oigo políticos que piden _celeridad _en los trámites de leyes, en juicios... Personalmente yo no lo usaría, si acaso _más/mayor celeridad_... y aún así, y siendo puñeteros, siempre puede haber alguien que responda que celeridad no no tiene porqué ser avanzar sino que -como no se indica la dirección- puede ser retroceder hacia los inicios.


----------



## FranParis

chics said:


> No estoy segura de entender bien *"rapport d'une évolution au temps"* .
> Creo entender que dice que la _*vitesse*_ es la distancia recorrida en un determinado intervalo de tiempo,


 
Cual es la distancia reccorrida en este ejemplo?




> La *velocidad de sedimentación* globular


----------



## lpfr

Llego a esta discusión un poco tarde, pero quiero decir que no estoy de acuerdo con la utilización de los dos términos en física dada por FranParis.
  En física lo que se utiliza es "vitesse" y es una cantidad, un número, dado en distancia por unidad de tiempo. Tanto como escalar que como vector, es decir como simple número, que como una flecha con una dirección y una longitud dada. En la física que yo conozco, nunca se llama de manera diferente una misma magnitud según que sea escalar o vector. Afortunadamente, nunca he oído utilizar "Vélocité" en física.
  Aquí, en Francia, muchos profesores de física utilizan el término de "célérité" cuando se trata de la velocidad de la luz. Pero lo hacen solamente porque consideran que sus alumnos son tan imbéciles, que utilizar ese término es la única manera para que se recuerden que la letra comúnmente utilizada para designar esa velocidad es 'c'. Tienen suerte que fuesen los ingleses quienes utilizasen la letra 'c' (como constante) y no los alemanes: hubiesen tenido que encontrar un sinónimo de velocidad en francés que comenzase por 'k'.
  Para mí, "vitesse" se traduce como "velocidad", y "vélocité" y "célérité" se traducen como "rapidez".


----------



## chics

FranParis said:


> Posté par *chics*
> 
> 
> No estoy segura de entender bien *"rapport d'une évolution au temps"* .
> Creo entender que dice que la _*vitesse*_ es la distancia recorrida en un determinado intervalo de tiempo,
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Cual es la distancia recorrida en este ejemplo?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La *velocidad de sedimentación* globular
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hola, FranParis.
Mi duda ahí es lingüística, _rapport_ ahí es en base a o algo así ¿no? No sé si debería abrir un nuevo hilo para esa frase.

Para mí, sin contexto, una velocidad es un cambio de estado o de lugar (eso en mecánica) respecto al tiempo. O la derivada temporal de una variable. Yo hablé de distancias porque me parecía que estábais hablando de movimientos. La celeridad sí que -técnicamente- sólo tiene sentido en mecánica, se refiere al cambio de lugar pero no habla tampoco de cambios de orientación o giros (velocidad angular).

En el ejemplo que das, la velocidad es el incremento de la cantidad de sedimentación respecto el tiempo (aaah... es eso lo que decías). O la derivada de la sedimentación respecto al tiempo.

Repito que no tengo contexto: ni área de conocimento de la que hablamos ni nivel de profundidad, rigurosidad, formalidad...


----------



## chics

lpfr said:


> En física lo que se utiliza es "vitesse" y es una cantidad, un número, dado en distancia por unidad de tiempo. Tanto como escalar que como vector, es decir como simple número, que como una flecha con una dirección y una longitud dada. En la física que yo conozco, nunca se llama de manera diferente una misma magnitud según que sea escalar o vector.


En castellano también se llama velocidad tanto si está en forma vectorial como escalar. 

Pero la celeridad es otra cosa, es un escalar utilizado en dinámica y cinemática que hace referencia únicamente a la componente de cambio de lugar (no de orientación) de un objeto. Así, un barco que se balancea en el mar no tiene, si está anclado, celeridad, pero en cambio sí tiene velocidad, que será únicamente angular.


----------



## lpfr

Hola Chics.
  Cuando se habla de cifras, "rapport"  quiere decir "cociente", es decir, el resultado de la división entre los dos. 
  La velocidad es el "rapport", "cociente", "razón", entre la distancia recorrida y el tiempo en el cual fue recorrida. En muchos casos puede calcularse como una derivada (pero no en todos).
  La velocidad de sedimentación es más o menos la velocidad a la cual el espesor del sedimento aumenta con el tiempo: un centímetro por hora, por ejemplo.
  Digo "más o menos", porque no es un fenómeno lineal y que la velocidad no es realmente constante.

  En cuanto a la "celeridad", para mí es una magnitud cualitativa y no cuantitativa. 
  "Los policías le pusieron una multa por exceso de celeridad"
  "Sí, porque iba a una celeridad de 100 km/h"
  ¿Te gustan esas dos frases? A mí no.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

ladymarione said:


> se emplea la misma palabra en español para decir *vitesse* y _*vélocit*_é?
> simplemente se dice velocidad en los dos casos?
> Merci



Mi propuesta: *sí*


----------



## FranParis

Víctor Pérez said:


> Mi propuesta: *sí*


 
Estoy de acuerdo, es sencillo y preciso...


----------

